
Back to BASIC [video] - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/group/p031v2bg
======
i336_
I'm in Australia, so I thought I'd check.

I get this popup over the video:

> BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only.

I've found that Googling the listed titles fairly reliably usually finds
YouTube copies of the videos, sometimes from more than one user.

These links don't cover all the videos, but I feel if I keep going I'll drown
in computer history (:P):

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jesuszafra/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/jesuszafra/videos)

\- [https://archive.org/details/computer-
programme](https://archive.org/details/computer-programme)

------
chestnut-tree
I'm not sure if this collection of TV programmes can be viewed by anyone
outside the UK (a shame if not), but it includes some TV programmes about
computers and computer programming that are over 30 years old.

Here is a BBC blog post that provides some additional context:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/entries/aa6274eb-818e...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/entries/aa6274eb-818e-4c96-848f-2a4b15a9dd98)

